# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2013



## Geiras (1 Mai 2013 às 00:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Geiras (1 Mai 2013 às 00:22)

Boa noite, sigo já com 7,9ºC e vento muito fraco de Sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2013 às 00:27)

Epa o tempo voa, já estamos em Maio.
A noite segue fresca,*10,4ºC*,céu limpo e vento moderado.
____

Estava a ver os dados da tua estação Geiras, e reparei naquela nota "Station Status: Esta estação encontra-se numa localidade propícia a acentuados arrefecimentos nocturnos em noites estáveis." Fizeste bem em colocar essa nota,não vá algumas pessoas (as mais distraídas) pensarem que os dados estão errados.


----------



## Geiras (1 Mai 2013 às 01:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Epa o tempo voa, já estamos em Maio.
> A noite segue fresca,*10,4ºC*,céu limpo e vento moderado.
> ____
> 
> Estava a ver os dados da tua estação Geiras, e reparei naquela nota "Station Status: Esta estação encontra-se numa localidade propícia a acentuados arrefecimentos nocturnos em noites estáveis." Fizeste bem em colocar essa nota,não vá algumas pessoas (as mais distraídas) pensarem que os dados estão errados.



Quando coloquei a nota, foi mesmo com o intuito de não equivocar as pessoas 

Por vezes olho para o mapa e estou com uns 5ºC a menos que a maioria das estações da Grande Lisboa e Setúbal. É de "malucos!" 

Entretanto começou a chegar alguma nebulosidade e a temperatura sobe...actuais 8,6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2013 às 09:57)

Bons dias

Temperatura minima: *8,9ºC* (Já é 4º madrugada consecutiva com minima inferior a *9,5ºC*)

Neste momento, *13,5ºC*,céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.
___________



Geiras disse:


> Quando coloquei a nota, foi mesmo com o intuito de não equivocar as pessoas
> 
> Por vezes olho para o mapa e estou com uns 5ºC a menos que a maioria das estações da Grande Lisboa e Setúbal. É de "malucos!"



Tens sempre uma diferença bastante interessante, se a estação estivesse junto á linha de água(Ribeira da Coina),os valores ainda iam ser mais surpreendentes.No vale do Pisão, no sector mais frio,o ar (frio) fica aprisionado, tanto que já cheguei a medir 3ºC de diferença em apenas uns 8/10 metros de desnível,numa escala totalmente diferente acontece exactamente o mesmo em Aljezur.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mai 2013 às 11:57)

O mês começa com muitas nuvens, temperatura agradável.

Neste momento:


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2013 às 12:06)

Boas

Mínima de 10,7ºC

Manha de céu muito nublado de tal maneira que ficou encoberto nesta altura nuvens bem escuras

Tempo ameno máxima até ao momento de 19,7ºC

Agora estão 18,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2013 às 12:21)

*16,4ºC* ,vento fraco e algumas nuvens.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mai 2013 às 12:37)

Mais umas fotos deste céu estranhamente interessante:


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mai 2013 às 12:52)

Vento de leste a fazer estragos , calorzito bom 15,1ºC e vento fraco de Este.





Mas claro está que a montanha vai parir um rato...


----------



## Pixie (1 Mai 2013 às 12:59)

Sacavém (desculpem, foram tiradas com o telemóvel)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2013 às 14:29)

Finalmente um dia com máxima acima de 20 ºC.

De momento com 21,1 ºC e algumas abertas.


----------



## Geiras (1 Mai 2013 às 15:28)

Boas 

Registei uma mínima de 6,1ºC

Agora sigo com 18,0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mai 2013 às 17:01)

Aqueceu mais do que o que contava, 17,1ºC até agora foi o máxima, de momento 16,8ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## david 6 (1 Mai 2013 às 19:14)

por aqui céu também foi e está como essas fotos
máxima: 21.6ºC
minima: 10.2ºC
actual 18.4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2013 às 22:05)

Boas noites

Sigo com *12,5ºC*, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado com tendência a limpar nas próximas horas.


----------



## João Esteves (2 Mai 2013 às 00:01)

Boa Noite,

Sigo com 13.3 ºC, 62 % e vento relativamente calmo.
Amanhã deverá aquecer um pouco mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2013 às 07:53)

Bom dia

Temperatura minima: *10,4ºC*
Temperatura actual: *12,3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (2 Mai 2013 às 12:33)

minima: 6.8ºC
actual: 21.5ºC 
ceu pouco nublado e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mai 2013 às 13:14)

Calorzinho, 17,5ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2013 às 13:27)

Boas

Mínima de 11,8ºC

O dia já esteve melhor!! Volta a ficar muitas nuvens  a temperatura já esteve nos 23,1ºc provavelmente a máxima do dia, agora estão 19,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mai 2013 às 13:34)

Bom dia.

*10,8ºC* de mínima e actuais 17,6ºC, com céu novamente a ficar nublado.

55% de humidade e vento fraco/nulo. 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## lsalvador (2 Mai 2013 às 15:52)

Neste momento em Tomar os extremos são os seguintes :

Máxima 25.1 °C (14:47 UTC)
Minima 3.3 °C (05:44 UTC)

Mas a máxima ainda é bem capaz de subir algumas decimas


----------



## Geiras (2 Mai 2013 às 20:33)

Boas

A mínima ficou-se nos 6,1ºC, já a máxima foi de 22,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2013 às 21:37)

Boas pessoal

*Extremos de hoje*
Temperatura minima: *10,4ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *18,8ºC*
_______

Neste momento, *12,0ºC*, céu estrelado e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mai 2013 às 22:22)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *18,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,3ºC e 79% de humidade. Céu limpo e vento nulo.

1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Mai 2013 às 22:44)

Boa Noite.

Temp. Mínima: 4.7ºC
Temp. Máxima: 21.1ºC

Temperatura actual de 10.1ºC, HR 84%, brisa de 4.0 km/h de W


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2013 às 23:14)

Temperatura estagnada (*12,1ºC*),graças ao suspeito do costume, o vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2013 às 23:29)

Boas

Máxima de 23,9ºC
Mínima de 11,8ºC

Rajada máxima de 29km/h

Agora estão 15,6ºc, 58%Hr, 1018,7hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Lousano (3 Mai 2013 às 00:00)

O dia foi de céu pouco nublado durante a manhã e muito nublado durante a tarde.

Tmin: 5,8ºC

Tmax: 22,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2013 às 08:32)

Bom dia

A minima de hoje foi practicamente igual ao dia de ontem, cerca de *10,2ºC*.
Às *6:00*, a estação de Colares(Sintra), apresentava uns frios *5,8ºC*,graças á habitual acumulação de ar frio no fundo de vale.
__________
´
A forte nortada finalmente acalmou,nos próximos dias esta aparecerá (apenas) durante a tarde,a soprar de forma moderada a forte.

O dia vai aquecer bem, a temperatura sobe a um belo ritmo, sigo com *16,2ºC*,céu limpo e vento praticamente nulo(momento raro).


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2013 às 09:43)

A máxima de ontem, já foi batida,impressionante.
T.actual: *19,0ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Mai 2013 às 09:58)

Bom dia.
Minima de hoje: 6.7ºC
Temperatura actual de 19.3ºC, Uv: 4


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mai 2013 às 10:26)

Mínima fresca de 11,6ºC, de momento já 18,6ºC, hoje certamente irá aos 20ºC .


----------



## lsalvador (3 Mai 2013 às 11:07)

Por Tomar neste momento :

22.7 °C (09:55 UTC)
8.6 °C (04:46 UTC)

Neste momento está nos 22.4º


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2013 às 12:14)

Boas

Mínima de hoje de 12,7ºC

O dia segue já bem quentinho com 24,1ºc, 40%Hr e vento quase nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mai 2013 às 12:25)

Aproveitar agora para ver uns cumulos que daqui a pouco o vento vira para NW e acaba tudo .

21,7ºC e vento de NE, um belo dia.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mai 2013 às 13:20)

Boa tarde.

Após mínima de *10,3ºC*, a temperatura encontra-se já nos *23,5ºC*. Momentaneamente, dão-se subidas muito rápidas.

41% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão, com vento nulo.

Céu muito nublado por Cumulus, Cumulus Humilis e creio que já um Congestus.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mai 2013 às 15:46)

20,0ºC, para oeste já limpou, restam alguns cumulos espalmados para Este.

Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2013 às 17:44)

Boas 

Temperatura maxima: *23,4ºC*
Temperatura actual: *20,5ºC*


----------



## Geiras (3 Mai 2013 às 19:09)

Boas, a máxima por aqui foi de *24,9ºC*. Já a mínima foi de *6,7ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2013 às 19:54)

Final de dia ameno, *18ºC* e vento moderado.
___________________

Nos últimos tempos tenho estudado as inversões térmicas no vale do pisão(Alcabideche), deixo aqui os dados  retirados a partir de um dos vários dataloggers/abrigos instalados ao longo do vale.O local em questão nem é dos mais frios/quentes,ainda assim apresenta amplitudes térmicas interessantes.


----------



## david 6 (3 Mai 2013 às 19:56)

máxima: 26.8ºC
minima: 8.8ºC
actual: 22.2ºC e vento fraco


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Mai 2013 às 23:27)

Bom dia.
Temp Minima : 6.7ºC
Temp Maxima : 25.8ºC
Novo Maior dif. termico diario do ano: 19.1ºC

Uv no indice 10, entre as 13:00h e as 13:20h

De momento , 11.2ºC, vento nulo


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2013 às 23:55)

Aqui a máxima foi de 26,5ºC

Agora estão ainda uns agradáveis 18,5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2013 às 00:11)

*Dados de ontem (3/5/13)*

Temperatura minima: *10,2ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *23,4ºC*
Rajada máxima: *43 km/h*
_____________

Neste momento, *15,1ºC*,céu limpo e vento moderado.
_________

Perspectiva-se um fim de semana com temperaturas bastante amenas.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2013 às 08:53)

Bom dia

Temperatura minima: *11,2ºC*
_____________

Neste momento a temperatura já vai nos *18,4ºC*,o céu apresenta-se limpo e o vento é nulo.
A máxima deve chegar aos 24,5ºC/ 25,0ºC.
Belo dia!


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Mai 2013 às 09:20)

Bom dia.
Temp. minima:6.4ºC

Neste momento ceu limpo, 15.9ºC, vento fraco de Este


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2013 às 09:51)

Temperatura actual: *20,0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mai 2013 às 11:06)

Bom dia.

Ambiente ligeiramente mais fresco do que ontem, e mais húmido também.

19,3ºC actuais com 85% de humidade.

1018 hPa de pressão, com vento nulo e céu limpo.

Mínima de *11,2ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mai 2013 às 11:19)

Extremos de ontem:

11,5 ºC / 27,6 ºC

---

Depois de uma máxima ontem de 27,6 ºC o dia de hoje parece não vir a ser muito diferente.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2013 às 11:25)

Afinal Alcabideche também aquece, não é só forte nortada.

T.actual:*22,1ºC*

Agradecimento especial ao vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (4 Mai 2013 às 11:37)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 14,7ºC

Agora estão já uns quentes 24,3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mai 2013 às 12:20)

Bom, tá sequinho e quente, 22,4ºC e 39%.

Vento entre o nulo e fraco de leste, vamos lá ver até quando.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2013 às 12:27)

T.actual: *22,6ºC* ( actual máxima)


----------



## miguel (4 Mai 2013 às 12:39)

Aqui já vai em *26,7ºC*


----------



## João Esteves (4 Mai 2013 às 12:54)

Boa Tarde,

Na Portela estão já 23 ºC e a subir...
Referência também ao baixo valor de humidade, de apenas 34%

Parece que desta vez chegou mesmo a Primavera !


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2013 às 13:06)

*23,4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (4 Mai 2013 às 13:34)

sigo com 26.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2013 às 14:29)

T.actual: *24,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2013 às 15:28)

T.actual: *23,9ºC*

________________

Praias bem compostas. 

Praia de Carcavelos







Praia do Guincho






Fonte: *Beachcam*


----------



## david 6 (4 Mai 2013 às 16:18)

máxima: 28.3ºC (dia mais quente do ano até agora)
minima: 9.4ºC
actual: 25.7ºC (graças às nuvens que vão tapando o sol   )


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2013 às 17:23)

Extremos de hoje:

*11,2ºC* / *24,4ºC*
_________

Sigo com *23,1ºC*,céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante *NO*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mai 2013 às 17:58)

Máxima de 27,8 ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mai 2013 às 17:59)

O vento sopra agora fraco a moderado de ONO.

De momento com 24,2 ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2013 às 20:34)

*15,7ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2013 às 22:37)

O vento tem aumentado de intensidade,sopra a *32 km/h* do quadrante *NE*, temperatura nos *15,0ºC* e céu limpo.
______

Alvega e as suas amplitudes térmicas enormes.
Hoje foi assim:






A titulo de curiosidade deixo aqui uma imagem do relevo  com sobre-elevação do local onde se encontra a respectiva estação, percebe-se bem o porquê de tais temperaturas.


----------



## Geiras (4 Mai 2013 às 23:17)

Extremos de hoje

Temperatura máxima: *26,1ºC*
Temperatura mínima: *8,6ºC*
Rajada de vento máxima: *27km/h*


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mai 2013 às 09:29)

São 9h30 e já estão 20,4ºC .

Vento fraco de norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2013 às 10:05)

Bom dia

Temperatura minima: *13,0ºC*
__________

Ambiente quente na rua, a temperatura segue nos *20,8ºC*.


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Mai 2013 às 10:05)

Temperatura minima igual á de ontem : 6.4ºC.
Céu parcialmente nublado, Temperatura actual de 18.3ºC, vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mai 2013 às 12:10)

Bom dia.

Vento de NO a estragar a festa. Depois de ter tido 22,2ºC e 32% de humidade, sigo agora com 19,4ºC e 56%. 

1021 hPa de pressão e vento fraco a moderado.

Mínima de *12,7ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (5 Mai 2013 às 12:26)

minima de 9.4ºC
actual de 25.6ºC vento fraco e 35% humidade


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mai 2013 às 12:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> São 9h30 e já estão 20,4ºC .
> 
> Vento fraco de norte.



Mas claro está, cedo subiu, cedo desceu, o costume, 19,4ºC, o vento de oeste noroeste veio mais cedo .


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2013 às 12:34)

Por aqui aconteceu o mesmo, chegou aos *22,4ºC* e desceu aos *18,2ºC*,depois lá subiu de novo e está agora nos *21,6ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2013 às 13:15)

*22,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2013 às 18:36)

Boas tardes

Belo dia 

Extremos de hoje: *13,0* / *24,5ºC*

Neste momento, *21,1ºC*,céu limpo e vento fraco.
____

Foto tirada esta tarde em Cascais (Praia de Santa Marta).


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2013 às 10:38)

Boas

T.minima: *10,7ºC*

Neste momento, *18,5ºC* , céu encoberto e vento fraco do quadrante *SSO*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (6 Mai 2013 às 18:35)

Boa tarde,
Hoje, cerca das 11h30, estava assim no Campus da Justiça na Expo:


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2013 às 19:01)

Boas

Mínima de 12,5ºC

Máxima de 22,3ºC muito longe dos 26ºC previsto graças a muita palha que tapou sempre o céu 

Agora estão 21,3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mai 2013 às 21:20)

Hoje máxima de 19,5ºC , o tecto de nuvens atrofiou logo o calor todo, por agora 17,3ºC.

Vento fraco de SW.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2013 às 22:30)

Boa noite

*Alcabideche* segue nos *15,9ºC*,céu encoberto e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mai 2013 às 00:05)

Boa noite, por aqui a máxima de ontem ainda chegou aos 24,0ºC.

De momento sigo com 15,7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2013 às 10:32)

Boas

T.minima: *13,3ºC*
T.actual: *19,2ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mai 2013 às 11:12)

Olha, tá a pingar , vou ficar com o vidro do carro todo sujo .

19,2ºC e vento fraco de direcção variável.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mai 2013 às 14:07)

Tempo quente e seco é etranho

Pingou pelas 11h e agora às 13h30 também pingava bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2013 às 14:29)

*21,4ºC *, *34%* de HR ,céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2013 às 17:53)

Boas

Mínima de 14,0ºC
Máxima de 25,9ºC

Rajada máxima de 21km/h

Agora estão 25,3ºC, 31%Hr, 1017,7hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2013 às 18:30)

Boas tardes

Extremos de hoje: *13,3ºC* / *23,0ºC*
_____________

Temperatura actual: *21,3ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Mai 2013 às 18:44)

Pela Parede/Carcavelos ainda chuviscou algo ao final da manhã! 
Neste momento apenas ambiente "pastoso" e abafado!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2013 às 20:42)

T.actual: *18,5ºC*


----------



## João Esteves (7 Mai 2013 às 21:39)

Boa Noite,

Noite amena, ainda com 20 ºC e apenas 30% de humidade.


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2013 às 21:54)

O mesmo por aqui estão 20,1ºC e 37%Hr o vento é nulo


----------



## F_R (7 Mai 2013 às 22:31)

Mínima 13,7ºC

Máxima 23,8ºC

Agora 19,6ºC

Ainda cairam uns pingos esta tarde


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2013 às 23:23)

A noite segue amena, *17,0ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mai 2013 às 01:33)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem, máxima de *23,1ºC*.

Por agora, ambiente ainda ameno, com 16,4ºC e 39% de humidade.

1017 hPa de pressão e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mai 2013 às 07:37)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com céu muito nublado e com os carros todos molhados, parece que choveu de noite


----------



## Maria Papoila (8 Mai 2013 às 09:59)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelo Marquês está nublado, não há quase vento e já estão 18º


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2013 às 10:20)

Boas pessoal

A temperatura minima de hoje foi bem amena, cerca de  *14,4ºC*.Durante a madrugada chegou a chuviscar lama, os carros ficaram imundos. 

Neste momento, *19,1ºC*,céu encoberto e vento nulo(uma raridade).


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mai 2013 às 11:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> A temperatura minima de hoje foi bem amena, cerca de  *14,4ºC*.Durante a madrugada chegou a chuviscar lama, os carros ficaram imundos.



Eu ontem já me tinha queixado disso, é o normal nesta altura do ano, ainda nem chegamos ao verão e já andamos assim.

Mínima de 15,7ºC, obrigado nuvens , de momento 19,7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2013 às 12:14)

Não reparei Mário, nem de proposito, por aqui está a pingar.

T.actual: *19,4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mai 2013 às 13:02)

Boa tarde.

Por cá, já ontem tinham ficado imundos, os carros de cor mais escura. A lembrar as _chuvas de Verão_. 

Hoje, mínima de *15,2ºC*.

Actuais 19,7ºC e 54% de humidade. Temperatura estável.

1018 hPa de pressão, vento nulo e céu encoberto, maioritariamente por Altostratus.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2013 às 15:37)

Tarde amena, *21,7ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mai 2013 às 19:43)

Máxima de 22,3ºC.

Lá por cima a coisa anda bêbada .


----------



## miguel (8 Mai 2013 às 19:50)

Boas

Mínima de 16,9ºC
Máxima de 24,3ºC

Rajada máxima de 24km/h

Dia mais uma vez de céu encoberto nada mais que isso!!

Agora estão 20,6ºc, 62%Hr, 1016,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2013 às 20:51)

Boas

*Extremos de hoje*

*14,4ºC* / *22,0ºC*
____________

T.actual: *17,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mai 2013 às 00:24)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem, máxima de *22,2ºC*.

Por agora, o céu mantém-se encoberto, com 17,2ºC e 72% de humidade.

Vento nulo e 1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2013 às 00:53)

T.actual: *16,4ºC*


----------



## CalidumInfluunt (9 Mai 2013 às 08:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Máxima de 22,3ºC.
> 
> Lá por cima a coisa anda bêbada .
> 
> ...


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2013 às 09:41)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 16,6ºC

Agora estão 17,6ºc, 87%Hr e vento fraco é mais um dia muito fraco para Maio Abril foi uma desilusão e Maio vai no mesmo caminho!!Já para não falar do Janeiro e Fevereiro fracos!!!


----------



## david 6 (9 Mai 2013 às 16:32)

minima: 17.5ºC
máxima: 27.1ºC (coisa que não estava à espera)
actual: 24.8ºC

por aqui o céu está assim


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2013 às 21:44)

Boas noites


Temperatura máxima: *22,1ºC*

Neste momento sigo com *14,2ºC* (atual minima),céu limpo e vento moderado.
A serra de Sintra apresenta o habitual "capacete".


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2013 às 00:12)

a minima de ontem acabou por ser 15.6ºC às 23h e tal
sigo com 15.4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2013 às 02:21)

T.actual: *12,5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mai 2013 às 02:31)

Boa madrugada.

Alguma frescura, com 12,5ºC e vento em geral moderado do quadrante Norte.

84% de humidade e 1020 hPa de pressão, com céu muito nublado por Fractus.

Ontem, máxima de *21,4ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mai 2013 às 10:03)

Foram-se as nuvens veio a frescura de novo, mínima de 11,4ºC.

Vamos lá ver como será o dia, 16,0ºC de momento, certamente passará um pouco os 20ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2013 às 10:10)

Boas

Temperatura minima: *11,8ºC*

Neste momento,sigo com *16,9ºC*,vento moderado e céu limpo.

Infelizmente a nortada está de volta e assim permanecerá durante os próximos dias.


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Mai 2013 às 10:12)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês está uma manhã muito agradável. Quase sem vento, céu azul e 16º.


p.s. Essa da nortada para o fds é que não gosto nada!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mai 2013 às 10:20)

CalidumInfluunt disse:


> Estive a essa hora algures entre Cacém e Sintra, e pareceu-me ver mammatus! Na tua fotografia não se chega a ver, mesmo estando fotografado o lado Oeste (julgo eu). Pena eu não ter máquina fotográfica no momento, ainda que, se de facto eram mammatus, não eram muito pronunciados.



Sim, é muito possível.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2013 às 11:29)

T.actual: *18,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2013 às 16:23)

Extremos de hoje: *11,8ºC* / *19,5ºC*
__________

Temperatura actual: *18,7ºC*


----------



## Thomar (10 Mai 2013 às 17:54)

Boas tardes! 

Por Cabanas:
– temperatura mínima:+11,3ºC
– temperatura máxima:+25,7ºC
 –e temperatura actual:+24,4ºC, vento fraco e um sol maravilhosso.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2013 às 18:37)

minima: 11.1ºC
máxima: 25.5ºC
actual: 23.1ºC com céu limpo e vento fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2013 às 20:35)

Boas

Final de  dia bastante fresco, devido á nortada que vai soprando com alguma força, sigo com *13,2ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mai 2013 às 21:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vamos lá ver como será o dia, 16,0ºC de momento, certamente passará um pouco os 20ºC.



Pronto, nem dos 20ºC passei, máxima 19,7ºC. 

Agora tá uma ventania do caneco como é normal, rajada máxima de 48 km/h. Obrigado céu limpo .


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2013 às 21:50)

Noite ventosa/fria, *12,5ºC* e céu estrelado.

Amanha nem deve passar dos *18ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mai 2013 às 01:40)

Salvé.

Madrugada fresca, com 11,9ºC actuais.

79% de humidade e 9,4 km/h de NO (315º). 1021 hPa de pressão.

Ontem, máxima de *19,1ºC*.


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Mai 2013 às 09:02)

Bom dia.
Temperatura minima de *5.3ºC*

Temperatura actual de 13.6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2013 às 10:10)

Bom dia

Temperatura minima: *10,8ºC*
Temperatura actual: *15,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2013 às 13:25)

Forte nortada aqui na zona, temperatura segue nos *16,3ºC*.
Até ao momento, a rajada máxima foi de *56 km/h*.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2013 às 13:37)

Como é normal, muito vento por aqui, tá um belo dia de sol para ficar apanhá-lo atrás da janela .

17,9ºC e 50%.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2013 às 15:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Amanha nem deve passar dos *18ºC*



A máxima de hoje ficou-se nos *17,2ºC*.

Neste momento, *16,0ºC* e vento forte.
Rajada máxima: *64 km/h*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2013 às 19:24)

Extemos de hoje: *10,8ºC* / *17,2ºC*

Neste momento, sigo com *14,5ºC* e vento forte ( *54 km/h*).

Rajada máxima: *70 km/h*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2013 às 21:20)

A nortada continua muito forte, já houve uma rajada(máxima) de *81 km/h*.
T.actual: *12,7ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Mai 2013 às 22:49)

Por aqui o vento diminuiu de intensidade.
Actualmente está a soprar de NO com media de 5.8km/h. A rajada máxima do dia foi de 36.4km/h
Maxima de hoje de 19.1ºC.
Minima de 5.3ºC
Temperatura actual de *12.3ºC*
O indice de UV tem andado elevado.
Ontem e hoje,  entre as 12:30h e as 14:00h ,esteve com o valor de* 9*.
Para amanha, o IPMA prevê uma subida.
Com estes valores nunca é demais recordar:





Bom  Domingo


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mai 2013 às 01:46)

Boa madrugada.

Dia fresco, o de ontem, com máxima de apenas *18,0ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 12,3ºC, estáveis, e vento fraco a moderado. Durante a tarde soprou forte.

1020 hPa de pressão, e 80% de humidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mai 2013 às 11:08)

Ontem a máxima foi de apenas 22,1 ºC.

A tarde foi de vento constante.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2013 às 11:16)

Bom dia

Temperatura minima: *11,8ºC*

Neste momento já foi alcançada a máxima de ontem, sigo com *17,7ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mai 2013 às 11:19)

A máxima ontem acabou por ser de 18,1ºC.

Hoje a mínima foi de 12,1ºC e vamos lá ver até onde vai a máxima, de momento 18,9ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2013 às 14:08)

T.actual: *19,6ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mai 2013 às 14:09)

Boa tarde.

Após mínima de *12,2ºC* sigo com 19,7ºC, estáveis, e 60% de humidade.

13,3 km/h de O (270º) e 1018 hPa de pressão, com céu limpo.


----------



## zejorge (12 Mai 2013 às 16:01)

Boa tarde

Com a acalmia da nortada a temperatura subiu significativamente, comparativamente a ontem. Assim sigo com *28,1º*, pressão nos 1017,4 hpa, com tendência para descer, eo vento é fraco de NW com 5 kmh.


----------



## Geiras (12 Mai 2013 às 16:03)

Boas

Por aqui estou muito próximo de igualar a máxima do ano, registando neste momento 26,7ºC.

A mínima foi bem fresca, 7,2ºC.


----------



## miguel (12 Mai 2013 às 16:04)

Dia muito quente por aqui estão 29,1ºC e vento fraco dia mais quente do ano até agora


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2013 às 16:11)

*Alcabideche* segue nos *20,0ºC*.
Dia não muito quente devido ao raio da nortada.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mai 2013 às 17:11)

A máxima foi ao 12h55 de 22,3ºC, de momento 20,1ºC, obrigado vento de NW .


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2013 às 17:25)

Máxima de *20,3ºC*.
Minima de *11,8ºC*.

Amanha deve aquecer decentemente,talvez a máxima ronde os 24ºC/25ºC, vamos lá ver.


----------



## david 6 (12 Mai 2013 às 17:40)

minima: 9.4ºC
maxima: 27.3ºC
actual: 26.7ºC céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2013 às 21:05)

*15,7ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## F_R (12 Mai 2013 às 22:08)

Mínima 10.1ºC
Máxima 28.7ºC

Agora 19.3ºC


----------



## DaniFR (12 Mai 2013 às 23:44)

Boa noite.

Temperatura actual: *12,1ºC*

Máxima: *26,5ºC*
Minima: *6ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mai 2013 às 00:12)

Boa madrugada.

Sigo com uns frescos 13,6ºC, depois de máxima de *20,5ºC* (ontem, dia 12).

Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte, e 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2013 às 00:19)

Boas

Sigo com uma bela temperatura, *16,3ºC*.
Céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mai 2013 às 01:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sigo com uma bela temperatura, *16,3ºC*.



Interessante, a estação de Alcabideche no WU (ILISBONA3) marca agora 17,1ºC, e por Mira-Sintra sigo com *12,9ºC*. 

80% de humidade e 8,6 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2013 às 01:58)

Gilmet disse:


> Interessante, a estação de Alcabideche no WU (ILISBONA3) marca agora 17,1ºC, e por Mira-Sintra sigo com *12,9ºC*.
> 
> 80% de humidade e 8,6 km/h de NO (315º).



Essa estação não é muito de fiar, isto em termos de temperatura.
Por aqui sigo com *15,8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2013 às 02:15)

Entretanto, subiu para os *16,1ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2013 às 08:43)

Já 19,1ºC, graças ao vento de leste .

Mínima de 14,0ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2013 às 10:40)

Boas

T.minima: *13,4ºC*
T.actual: *20,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2013 às 12:01)

A temperatura pouco subiu devido ao vento fraco de *NO*, sigo com *21,7ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2013 às 12:16)

24,8ºC e 41%.

Tá a começar a chegar a hora do NW, mais 1h ou 2h ele irá aparecer .


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2013 às 13:02)

Boas

Máxima do ano ontem com *29,2ºC*

Mínima hoje de 16,0ºC

Agora estão 25,1ºC vento fraco de SW não deixa aquecer como devia mas de tarde assim que rode o vento sobe e deve tocar os 30ºC...curiosidade do dia ver se se forma algumas trovoadas para o fim do dia  e próxima madrugada a possibilidade está lá!


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mai 2013 às 13:05)

Boa tarde.

Após mínima de *11,6ºC*, sigo com 24,7ºC, estáveis. Vento fraco a moderado da faixa ONO-NO.

49% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão. Alguns Cirrus no céu.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2013 às 13:14)

Máxima feita, 26,3ºC à 13h, NW chegou 24,8ºC.


----------



## overcast (13 Mai 2013 às 16:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Essa estação não é muito de fiar, isto em termos de temperatura.



Não é mesmo de fiar!! 

Neste momento essa estação reporta que ESTARIAM..nem vou dizer estão.. estariam 33,3 ºC em Alcabideche 

Fantástico..nem na Amareleja


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Mai 2013 às 17:29)

Muito calor hoje por aqui! O termómetro do carro marcava agora mesmo 28ºC...


----------



## F_R (13 Mai 2013 às 17:40)

Mínima 11,6ºC
Máxima 31,8ºC

Agora 30,4ºC


----------



## Lousano (13 Mai 2013 às 18:28)

Boa tarde.

Dia mais quente do ano, que foi em parte estragado devido ao vento moderado de NW durante a tarde.

Tmax: 28,8ºC

Tmin: 9,9ºC

Tactual: 25,2ºC

E começa a desenhar-se um mês de Maio sem chegar ao valor de 30ºC, valor que nos últimos anos se chega no mês de Abril.


----------



## david 6 (13 Mai 2013 às 18:36)

minima: 10.2ºC
máxima: 30.9ºC (dia mais quente do ano)
actual: 27.9ºC com vento fraco e já se vê os cumulus a sul


----------



## zejorge (13 Mai 2013 às 19:21)

Boa tarde

Hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano, tendo registado *31,6º* às 14H26 UTC.


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2013 às 19:24)

Aqui o dia foi menos quente que ontem graças a vento de SW 

Máxima de 26,9ºC logo pelas 11:23

Mínima de 16,0ºc

Agora estão 22,1ºC, 62%Hr e vento nulo!!


----------



## Geiras (13 Mai 2013 às 19:28)

Por aqui máxima de *28,3ºC*, nova máxima do ano.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2013 às 20:39)

Boas

Finalmente uma máxima decente, chegou aos *26,1ºC*(máxima do ano). 
_________

Neste momento a conversa é outra, forte nortada e *15,7ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2013 às 20:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Finalmente uma máxima decente, chegou aos *26,1ºC*(máxima do ano).



Quando voltará a tal valor ? Talvez só para o mês que vem .

Uma vez mais, máxima de 26,3ºC, de momento um belo fresco de 15,6ºC e ventania de NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2013 às 22:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> Quando voltará a tal valor ? Talvez só para o mês que vem .



Concordo, demorará a regressar certamente, pois as previsões não são nada animadoras,nortada,nortada e mais nortada.
_____________

Temperatura actual: *15,9ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (13 Mai 2013 às 22:59)

Boa noite !
Temperatura máxima e nova máxima do ano de 28.2ºC (ontem 22.9ºC)
Temperatura mínima de 8.1ºC (ontem 7.2ºC)

Foi registado o maior diferencial termico diario do ano de 20.1ºC
Uv maximo de indice* 9*, entre as 12:33h e as 14:02h.

Actualmente:
temperatura: 12.7ºC, pressao : 1015 hpa, HR 87%, Vento de Oeste com media de 2.5 km/h.


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2013 às 23:06)

A noite segue bem amena estão 20,7ºC e vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (14 Mai 2013 às 00:35)

sigo com 17.4ºC e pelo radar anda aqui uma célula perto entre coruche e o couço/mora, vamos lá ver se tenho sorte


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mai 2013 às 01:11)

Na frescura desta terra sigo com 13,8ºC e 82% de humidade.

4,3 km/h de NO (315º) e 1014 hPa de pressão.

Máxima de *25,1ºC* (ontem, dia 13).


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2013 às 01:40)

T.actual: *14,2ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mai 2013 às 06:48)

12,9ºC (mínima actual) e ventanias de 50's km/h, parece o pós frontal de inicio do inverno .


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2013 às 08:10)

Bom dia

Temperatura minima: *12,7ºC*

Neste momento grande ventania, *13,8ºC* e céu pouco nublado.
A serra Sintra apresenta um belo nevoeiro.


----------



## Lousano (14 Mai 2013 às 09:31)

Bom dia.

O dia começou com neblina, que se manterá durante mais umas horas.

Tactual: 12,3ºC


----------



## david 6 (14 Mai 2013 às 11:01)

minima de 14.1ºC
actual de 19.5ºC e vento fraco com céu pouco nublado
esta madrugada rendeu 3.2mm


----------



## AnDré (14 Mai 2013 às 12:15)

Madrugada bastante ventosa também por Odivelas.

Caneças segue de momento com 15,3ºC. (-8,4ºC que ontem por esta hora).

Sintra (Pena) era às 11h a estação mais fria do continente, com apenas 9,8ºC!


----------



## david 6 (14 Mai 2013 às 13:07)

sigo com 21.3ºC e céu limpo com vento fraco mas a aumentar de intensidade e com rajadas moderadas a aumentarem de intensidade também


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2013 às 13:13)

AnDré disse:


> Sintra (Pena) era às 11h a estação mais fria do continente, com apenas 9,8ºC!



Interessante, e a humidade era de 100%, grande nevoeiro na Serra.


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Mai 2013 às 13:51)

Boa tarde.
Temperatura minima de 10.4ºC.
Pico de UV registado as 12:32h com indice *12*.
Actualmente o vento sopra de Norte com media de 15.8 Km/h. 
Temperatura nos *17.7ºC*, pressão *1014* hpa, UV=*11*


----------



## david 6 (14 Mai 2013 às 14:04)

sigo com 22.9ºC vento medio de 16km/h e 1013 de pressão rajada máxima até agora 33.6km/h


----------



## AnDré (14 Mai 2013 às 14:10)

Na última hora o vento tem estado a aumentar de intensidade.

A estação do Mário, em Queluz, tem estado a registar rajadas de vento na casa dos 70km/h.

Caneças segue com 15,9ºC. (-11,2ºC que ontem a esta hora).

Sintra (Pena) seguia com 10,5ºC às 13h.


----------



## F_R (14 Mai 2013 às 15:00)

Mínima 12,8ºC

Agora 22,1ºC


----------



## david 6 (14 Mai 2013 às 15:04)

máxima: 23.1ºC
actual: 22.7ºC

está assim por aqui, com vista da trovoada perto de castelo branco


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mai 2013 às 15:59)

Ontem a esta hora tinha 23,4ºC, hoje tenho 15,2ºC, diferença de 8,2ºC .

O vento já se sabe como tá, forte e feio, tive já 72 km/h.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mai 2013 às 17:41)

Boa tarde.

Novamente em Janeiro, como o tempo passa rápido.  

15,1ºC actuais, céu a e encobrir, e vento em geral, forte.

Máxima de *16,2ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2013 às 20:40)

Boas pessoal

A descida da temperatura(máxima) foi impressionante, ontem a máxima chegou aos *26,1ºC*, hoje não passou dos *15,8ºC*,enfim a nortada tem este poder.

Rajada máxima: *80 km/h*


T.actual: *13,7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (14 Mai 2013 às 20:44)

minima até agora 14.1ºC porque sigo com 15.1ºC ainda vou bater a minima hoje
maxima de 23.1ºC
vento fraco depois de estar moderado com rajadas algo fortes agora ja moderadas, céu metade limpo a outra metade (oeste) já muito nublado


----------



## miguel (14 Mai 2013 às 23:20)

Boas

Mínima actual 14,3ºC

Máxima de 21,8ºC

Rajada máxima de 47km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2013 às 00:03)

Boas noites

*Dados de ontem*

Temperatura minima: *12,6ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,8ºC*
Rajada máxima: *80 km/h*
______

Neste momento, *13,2ºC*,vento moderado e muitas nuvens.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2013 às 07:59)

Boas

Sigo com *11,0ºC*(actual mimima),vento forte e chuviscos.
Precipitação acumulada: *0,3 mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mai 2013 às 09:24)

0,8 mm foi o acumulado, bem bom para quem não contava com nada .

Agora vem a ventania, de momento só ainda tive 61 km/h vamos ver até onde vai, 12,1ºC.


----------



## david 6 (15 Mai 2013 às 10:36)

abalei de casa às 7h e tal estava 14.0ºC e ia com 2.9mm acumulados já devo ter mais um cadito, por agora em coruche está muito nublado com o sol a espreitar de vez em quando com vento fraco a moderado


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2013 às 10:59)

Boas

Mínima de 13,0ºc

Chuva se assim posso chamar de 0,2mm nem sei se foi chuva ou humidade da noite  enfim vai miserável este mês de Maio em chuvas para juntar aos outros meses do ano excluindo o Março 

Agora nuvens mas com algumas abertas e temperatura de 15,0ºC o vento sopra moderado de NW rajada máxima até agora de 48km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2013 às 11:02)

No Campo Grande,Lisboa, temperatura a rondar os *14ºC*, muito vento, e céu encoberto.
______

Segundo a estação de Alcabideche, onde costumo retirar os dados de precipitação e velocidade de vento,Alcabideche segue com *1.0 mm* e rajada máxima de *72 km/h*.Em principio, mais um dia em que a temperatura não irá exceder os *16ºC*.


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2013 às 11:27)

Ena uma rajada de 60km/h já não é todos os dias que tenho estes valores aqui 

Temperatura 15,1ºC com chill de 12ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mai 2013 às 12:33)

Cada vez mais dentro do Inverno, por cá. Cerca das *12:30* e sigo com *13,9ºC*. 15 de Maio. 

46% de humidade e 1008 hPa de pressão. Algumas nuvens no céu, e vento moderado.

Rajada máxima de *67,9 km/h* e temperatura mínima de *11,2ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2013 às 12:47)

Vento, vento e mais vento.

Choveu qualquer de madrugada. Caneças registou 2,6mm. Gago Coutinho (Lisboa) apenas 0,2mm. 

A temperatura, essa, está nos 13,3ºC em Caneças. Portanto, metade do que estava na 2ªfeira.


----------



## david 6 (15 Mai 2013 às 15:57)

minima: 12.8ºC
máxima: até agora 19.3ºC
actual: 19.1ºC e céu pouco nublado
rajada máxima: 38.3km/h
velocidade média do vento: 20km/h
precipitação acumulada: 3.5mm
humidade: 43%
pressão: 1006.4


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mai 2013 às 18:18)

Na rua para variar parece que está a acabar o mundo, é vento por todo o lado com portas a fechar de força, sacos a voar, muito pólen e folhas de jornal, aqui de manhã o caixote do lixo rebolou para a estrada. É nisto que somos bons, na nortada  cheguei a casa com mãos frias e nariz a pingar.

A máxima foi de 14,7ºC de momento 13,5ºC, a rajada máxima até agora ainda está nos 77 km/h.


----------



## Lousano (15 Mai 2013 às 19:10)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu muito nublado e vento moderado, após a chuva da madrugada.

Tmax: 16,0ºC

Tmin: 9,7ºC

Tactual: 14,3ºC

Precip: 2,5mm


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2013 às 19:13)

Boa tarde 

Tarde bastante ventosa por cá, com uma rajada máxima de *53km/h* a meio da tarde.

A T. mínima foi de *12,8ºC* já a máxima ficou-se pelos *17,2ºC*.


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2013 às 19:20)

Boas

Mínima de 13,0ºc pode ser ainda batido!

Máxima de 17,2ºC

Rajada máxima 60km/h

Agora estão 14,9ºC, 56%Hr, 1007,6hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2013 às 19:23)

Boas

T.maxima: *14,8ºC* 

Em termos de vento a nortada do costume,ainda assim ontem foi pior.
A rajada máxima foi de *72 km/h*.

Neste momento, *13,3ºC*, vento forte (45 km/h),e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2013 às 00:12)

*Dados de ontem*

Temperatura minima: *11,0ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *14,8ºC*
Rajada máxima: *72 km/h*
Precipitação acumulada: *1 mm*
___________

Sigo com *11,9ºC*,vento moderado e alguma nuvens.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mai 2013 às 00:38)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem, máxima absurda para Maio, de *14,9ºC*. Rajada máxima de *78,2 km/h*.

De momento sigo com 12,1ºC e vento moderado do quadrante Norte.

72% de humidade e 1009 hPa de pressão. Muitas nuvens no céu.


----------



## Maria Papoila (16 Mai 2013 às 10:11)

Bom dia,

Aqui pelo Marquês está chovendo, vento constante e a soprar bem frio. O termómetro marca 14º mas tenho a impressão de uma temperatura mais baixa. Não parece Maio


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2013 às 10:12)

Bom dia,

Começam os aguaceiros na região de Lisboa.

Para já, Caneças com 0,6mm acumulados e 10,8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2013 às 11:10)

Boas

Temperatura minima: *10,9ºC*

Neste momento, *14,2ºC* ,céu encoberto e vento moderado.

Precipitação acumulada: *0,3 mm*


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2013 às 11:23)

Sucedem-se os aguaceiros.

E vão 2,0mm em Caneças.


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2013 às 12:00)

Boas

Mínima de 11,7ºC

A manha foi marcada por dois aguaceiros até agora que apenas rendeu 0,2mm a miséria continua por aqui, venha amanha que promete mais chuva mas principalmente a semana que vem com aguaceiros e trovoadas já tempo mais tipico de Maio coisa que ainda não houve!!!

Tempo frio 13,6ºC a máxima até agora foi logo pelas 9:43 com 16,1ºC


----------



## david 6 (16 Mai 2013 às 12:20)

sigo com 16.0ºC vento fraco a moderado e céu muito nublado
aguaceiros ainda nada mas andam perto







eles andem ai


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2013 às 12:29)

Acaba de cair um belo aguaceiro vou com 1,4mm

13,7ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2013 às 12:40)

Temperatura tipica de Inverno a esta hora em Setúbal 12,2ºC

A precipitação vai em 2,6mm belo aguaceiro assim já gosto mais


----------



## Pinhalnovo (16 Mai 2013 às 12:56)

Boas

Por aqui voltamos ao inverno lololol


----------



## david 6 (16 Mai 2013 às 13:00)

e lá vai mais um a passar ao lado, este ainda deixou uns pingos, mas nada de mais


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2013 às 13:02)

O acumulado hoje vai em 3,2mm de chuva
13ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mai 2013 às 13:16)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *10,8ºC* e actuais 14,1ºC com céu encoberto.

57% de humidade e 21,2 km/h de NO (315º). 1009 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2013 às 15:08)

Por fim 0,2 mm, custou mas acumulou .

13,5ºC e vento fraco de NW, de momento já não chove.


----------



## david 6 (16 Mai 2013 às 16:46)

sigo com 0.5mm acumulado, já a algum tempo que não cai uns pingos, máxima de 19.6ºC, actual 18.1ºC e céu muito nublado, rajada máxima 31.1km/h


----------



## overcast (16 Mai 2013 às 17:18)

Pela marginal caiu chuva muito forte no Estoril. Fiquei bastante admirado, uma vez que chovia bastante pelas 16:45.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mai 2013 às 17:41)

Máxima de 30,7 ºC no dia 13.

---

Hoje, a esta hora, com 14,9 ºC.

Céu encoberto.


----------



## Geiras (16 Mai 2013 às 18:09)

Acabou de cair aqui um aguaceiro torrencial e curto que acumulou 0,9mm.
De momento já está sol e sigo com 12,9ºC.


----------



## F_R (16 Mai 2013 às 18:22)

Mínima 8,9ºC

Máxima 16,8ºC

Agora 13,5ºC


----------



## david 6 (16 Mai 2013 às 19:31)

minima: 9.8ºC
maxima: 19.6ºC
actual: 15.6ºC vento fraco céu muito nublado e pela 1ª vez hoje vi o sol a espreitar
precipitação acumulado: 0.5mm
rajada maxima: 33.8km/h
humidade: 70%
pressão: 1007.4

acabou de passar um aguaceiro fraco que só trouxe chuviscos, mas no final esses chuviscos apanharam com os primeiros raios de sol do dia e deu nesta foto


----------



## Lousano (16 Mai 2013 às 19:55)

O dia foi de sol durante a manhã e chuva ao final do dia.

Tmax: 13,7ºC 

Tmin: 8,8ºC

Tactual: 10,3ºC

Precip: 2,3mm


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2013 às 20:00)

Boas

Mínima de 11,7ºC e máxima de 17,6ºC

Precipitação 3,4mm

Rajada máxima 43km/h

Agora estão 14,1ºc, 76%Hr, 1007,7hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2013 às 20:00)

Boas

T.minima:*10,9ºC*
T.maxima: *15,0ºC*
Precipitação acumulada:*0,5 mm*

Neste momento,*13,1ºC*, vento moderado e muitas nuvens.
Por volta das *19:30* caiu por aqui (mais) um fraco aguaceiro, o suficiente para apanhar uma valente molha.
____

Entretanto,deixo aqui uma foto tirada neste final de tarde na praia Grande (Sintra).Belas nuvens.






Fonte: Facebook


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2013 às 20:16)

Extremos de hoje resume-se a isto .


----------



## david 6 (16 Mai 2013 às 20:56)

passou um aguaceiro fraco deu 0.3mm subiu para acumulado de 0.8mm temperatura 14.5ºC


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2013 às 21:07)

Chove de momento com bastante intensidade.

13mm/h em Caneças de momento.

O acumulado diário vai em 5,6mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2013 às 21:10)

Vai chuviscando, já o vento, começa a soprar forte.
A temperatura segue nos *12,0ºC*.


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2013 às 22:37)

Aqui ao acumulado vai em 4,2mm 

A temperatura está quase na mínima com 11,8ºC


----------



## david 6 (16 Mai 2013 às 22:40)

aguaceiro fraco mas quis esticar para o moderado foi o mais forte que tive até agora no dia de hoje, acumulado 1.8mm e sigo com 12.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2013 às 22:48)

11,6ºC, estou quase com a mínima que foi de 10,9ºC, brutal .

Vai chovendo, 1,6 mm o acumulado.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2013 às 00:14)

Boas noites

*Dados de ontem*

Temperatura minima: *10,9ºC*
Temperatura maxima: *15,0ºC*
Rajada máxima: *44 km/h*
Precipitação acumulada: *0,5 mm*
_____

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se menos nublado comparativamente há umas horas atras. A temperatura segue nos *11,4ºC*, e o vento sopra moderado do quadrante *Noroeste*.


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2013 às 00:39)

7mm no dia de ontem em Caneças.
Nada mau!

A noite e a madrugada prometem mais chuva.


----------



## david 6 (17 Mai 2013 às 01:02)

sigo com 12.3ºC e o 1º aguaceiro de hoje, sigo com 0.7mm
ontem acumulei 1.8mm


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2013 às 02:21)

T.actual: *11,7ºC*


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2013 às 06:12)

Chove torrencialmente com vento forte de oeste.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Mai 2013 às 07:51)

AnDré disse:


> Chove torrencialmente com vento forte de oeste.



Literalmente, choveu de forma muito forte e rajadas de vento bem fortes também.


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Mai 2013 às 09:12)

Bom dia,
Chove aqui pelo Marquês e o termómetro marca 13º.


----------



## Lousano (17 Mai 2013 às 09:26)

Bom dia.

Bela chuvada na Lousã acumulou 9,9mm de precipitação. Juntando o 5,6mm de ontem e está feita uma boa rega.

Tactual: 9,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2013 às 10:18)

Boas

T.minima: *11,0ºC*
____

Alguma chuva durante a madrugada,sobretudo a partir das 6h.
Com a passagem de um dos vários aguaceiros aqui na zona, houve uma rajada de  *57 km/h*.
O acumulado encontra-se nos *1,8 mm*.
Neste momento, céu cinzento, vento moderado a forte e *13,6ºC* de temperatura.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2013 às 10:37)

Mínima de 11,6ºC.

12,8ºC e está a ocorrer um aguaceiro, tive já 74 km/h, acumulado até agora 3,2 mm.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mai 2013 às 12:04)

Relato algo que se não é histórico, não deve andar muito longe de ser (para a minha região).

*12:04* de *17 de Maio*, e *10,9ºC* de temperatura! 


67% de humidade e 1005 hPa de pressão, com *5,3 mm* acumulados.


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2013 às 12:33)

Gilmet disse:


> Relato algo que se não é histórico, não deve andar muito longe de ser (para a minha região).
> 
> *12:04* de *17 de Maio*, e *10,9ºC* de temperatura!



Esse aguaceiro, ao passar por Caneças, fez baixar a temperatura aos *9,6ºC* - minima do dia.

Agora, com sol, a temperatura vai nos 12,1ºC.

A precipitação acumulada segue em 6,4mm hoje e 16,0mm este mês.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2013 às 12:36)

Por aqui nada de chuva, dado que os aguaceiros passaram  bem a norte/nordeste de Alcabideche.
Sigo com bastante sol, vento moderado e *13,9ºC*.
____

Já agora, esse mesmo aguaceiro que falam, provocou uma descida de temperatura na ordem dos 4,4ºC,( dos 14,4ºC para os 10,0ºC),segundo a estação amadora de Valongo(Mafra,junto á linha de costa),zona onde entrou essa mesma célula que seguiu no sentido SE, passando assim nas vossas localidades.


----------



## dahon (17 Mai 2013 às 13:25)

Aguaceiro com granizo por Coimbra.


----------



## F_R (17 Mai 2013 às 13:27)

Neste momento cai granizo

13,6ºC

5,4mm acumulados hoje


----------



## F_R (17 Mai 2013 às 13:29)

E agora trovoada


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2013 às 14:23)

Vai chuviscando e o vento sopra forte.


----------



## Geiras (17 Mai 2013 às 14:37)

Boas, nada de extraordinário por cá, apenas registo 0,9mm e tive ao final da manhã uma rajada máxima de 50km/h.


----------



## fhff (17 Mai 2013 às 15:45)

Pela Merceana, Alenquer, um aguaceiro com algum granizo, ao 12:30, fez baixar a temperatura de 12,5º para 9ºC!. Granizo intenso, nesta altura, seria catastrófico para uma zona vinhateira, como esta.


----------



## david 6 (17 Mai 2013 às 16:05)

minima: 11.6ºC
rajada máxima: 39.4km/h
actual: 16.2ºC
7.1mm acumulado 
está a ser um dia interessante, aguaceiros interessantes, já tive trovoada às 13.30h/14h e já tive granizo abocado perto das 15h

deixo aqui 4 fotos de mammatus que surgiram com a trovoada das 13.30h/14h


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2013 às 17:37)

Boas

A temperatura maxima de hoje ficou-se nos *14,6ºC*, que calor...

Há momentos caiu mais um aguaceiro na serra de Sintra.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2013 às 17:42)

Vão ocorrendo uns aguaceiros, 11,4ºC e 3,6 mm.

Que raio de dia de Fevereiro .


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2013 às 17:47)

Foi rapida a passagem do aguaceiro, voltou o sol.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Mai 2013 às 18:26)

Por aqui anoiteceu, chuva forte e rajadas de vento fortes


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mai 2013 às 18:38)

Intensidade de 20,8 mm/h.

Acumulados 9,0 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mai 2013 às 18:41)

Arrefece para os 12,7 ºC.


----------



## overcast (17 Mai 2013 às 18:52)

Fotos de regresso pela marginal  (bom a primeira não é na marginal mas pronto)


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2013 às 19:01)

4,0 mm cai um aguaceiro brutal .

10,9ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Pisfip (17 Mai 2013 às 19:10)

Boa tarde, dia muito preenchido com variedade meteorológica. 
Muitos aguaceiros.. muito granizo tem caído. 
Dia ventoso e frio.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Mai 2013 às 19:23)

Célula do último aguaceiro que passou:


----------



## miguel (17 Mai 2013 às 19:33)

Boas

Aqui a máxima foi de 17,2ºC e a mínima de 11,6ºC

Rajada máxima 45km/h

Precipitação até agora 4,2mm

Neste momento acabou de passar um aguaceiro a temperatura é de 12,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2013 às 19:46)

Neste momento chove com bastante intensidade.


----------



## david 6 (17 Mai 2013 às 20:10)

isto por aqui desde o aguaceiro com granizo às 15h, só passou +2 de raspão que não chegou a acumular e o resto da tarde é vê los passar ao lado  parece têm eles medo de mim  só tem sido bom para as fotos porque aparece um de 10 em 10min às vezes até menos
acumulado 7.1mm e 14ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mai 2013 às 20:20)

O Sol põe-se com* 10,7ºC* e chuva fraca. *7,4 mm* acumulados. Máxima de *14,4ºC*. Definitivamente, não estamos em Maio.

75% de humidade e 1007 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2013 às 21:12)

Por aqui o dia terminou assim .


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2013 às 21:30)

*10,8ºC*,poucas nuvens(por enquanto) e vento forte.
Noite bastante fria. 
Segundo o radar aproximam-se inúmeras células.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2013 às 00:01)

*Dados de ontem*

Temperatura minima: *10,2ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *14,6ºC*
Rajada máxima: *57 Km/h*
Precipitação acumulada: *3,5 mm*
_________

Foto espectacular, tirada ontem á tarde na zona do Estoril.






Fonte: *Facebook*

_________

Neste momento *11,0ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mai 2013 às 01:54)

Os aguaceiros seguem-se. Sigo com 10,5ºC e *1,0 mm* acumulados desde as 00h.

1010 hPa de pressão e 80% de humidade.

Edit (1:57): *9,9ºC*.
Edit (1:58): *9,3ºC*.
Edit (2:02): *9,1ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mai 2013 às 11:01)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *9,1ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 13,3ºC, 62% de humidade, 1015 hPa de pressão, e *2,1 mm* acumulados.


O cenário actual, numa webcam localizada a cerca de 2 km a Sul daqui, mas voltada para Norte.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2013 às 12:16)

2,0 mm foi o acumulado até agora.

14,1ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2013 às 12:33)

Boas

Mínima desta noite foi de 11,1ºC

A máxima até ao momento foi de 17,7ºC

Agora estão 17,0ºc, 50%Hr e vento fraco os aguaceiros passam sempre aqui ao lado parece mentira  ainda só acumulei desde as 00h 0,2mm


----------



## Thomar (18 Mai 2013 às 13:30)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima desta noite foi de 11,1ºC
> 
> ...



Bons dias!
Aqui por Cabanas, a temperatura mínima foi só de +10,2ºC, e a temperatura máxima (até agora) foi de +16,1ºC, por volta do meio dia, por agora +15,6ºC. Às 12h45m caiu um aguaceiro forte (apenas 5 minutos) mas com granizo !


----------



## Thomar (18 Mai 2013 às 13:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Célula do último aguaceiro que passou:



Mas que belas fotos *Duarte Sousa*! Muito bem!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2013 às 13:48)

Boas tardes

Temperatura minima: *9,5ºC*
_________

Neste momento,*14,8ºC*,vento moderado e muitas nuvens.

Rajada maxima: *55 km/h*
Precipitação acumulada: *1,3mm*


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2013 às 13:57)

Temperatura atual 17,7ºC, 52%Hr, 1017,6hpa e vento a soprar fraco, céu muito nublado com abertas


----------



## Lousano (18 Mai 2013 às 15:51)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma noite calma, o dia é de aguaceiros, por vezes acompanhados de granizo. A sensação térmica é terrível, digna de um dia de Inverno.

Tactual: 13,0ºC

Precip: 6,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2013 às 17:08)

Passagem de mais uma célula,foto tirada á pouco.


----------



## david 6 (18 Mai 2013 às 18:06)

por aqui dia de aguaceiros em geral fracos
sigo com 1.7mm acumulados
minima: 9.6ºC
maxima: 17.9ºC
actual: 16.9ºC e céu muito nublado
rajada máxima: 35.1km/h


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Mai 2013 às 19:12)

Boa tarde.

Temperatura mínima de 9.2ºC
Temperatura máxima de 16.5ºC
Temperatura actual nos 12.0ºc, pressão nos 1017hpa.
Acumulado até ao momento 1.4 mm

Há 15 min. atrás
Talvez o arcoíris mais brilhante que vi  Reparem que na  primeira foto estão 2 arco-íris diferentes.
Este espectáculo durou  mais de 5 minutos . Nunca tinha visto um arcoiris durante tanto tempo.
O arco foi completo sobre a Barosa.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (18 Mai 2013 às 21:00)

Por aqui a tarde termina assim


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2013 às 22:36)

Sigo com *10,9ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2013 às 09:46)

Boas

Temperatura minima: *8,7ºC*
______

Neste momento *12,1ºC*,céu encoberto e vento moderado.
Segundo o radar aproxima-se uma célula interessante, vamos ver no que vai dar.


----------



## zejorge (19 Mai 2013 às 11:47)

Bom dia

Sigo com 13,7º e sem precipitação até ao momento.Céu encoberto


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2013 às 12:07)

*13,8ºC* e algum sol.
O acumulado encontra-se nos *1,3 mm*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mai 2013 às 12:09)

Mínima de 10,5 ºC.

Estando na segunda metade de Maio é apreciável.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2013 às 12:54)

*14,2ºC* e céu encoberto.
Mais um dia de Fevereiro.
O que vale é que daqui a uns dias as temperaturas regressarão à normalidade,assim como os dias solarengos.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mai 2013 às 12:57)

Estou com 13,9ºC, o acumulado de precipitação já se encontra nos 1,4 mm, não deverá ocorrer mais nada, mas vamos lá ver. Mínima de 9,4ºC, o que vale é que isto começa a aquecer hoje .


----------



## david 6 (19 Mai 2013 às 14:15)

agora fez 2 ou 3 trovões  a temperatura caiu 4ºC está 14.8ºC e deu 1.4mm


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2013 às 15:26)

Sigo com *14,2ºC* e céu encoberto.

Aproxima-se alguma precipitação.


----------



## david 6 (19 Mai 2013 às 15:29)

sigo com 15.9ºC e céu encoberto 3mm acumulado


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mai 2013 às 20:22)

12,6ºC, que temperatura , parece Fevereiro.

Máxima de 15,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2013 às 20:58)

Sigo com chuviscos e *11,9ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2013 às 22:12)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado.
A temperatura desceu para os *9,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2013 às 00:16)

Dados de ontem

Temperatura minima: *8,7ºC*
Temperatura maxima: *15,0ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *1,5 mm*

________

Sigo com *9,3ºC*,poucas nuvens e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mai 2013 às 01:38)

Boa madrugada.

Em suma, ontem, dia 19 de Maio de 2013: *8,5ºC* / *14,9ºC*. *2,1 mm*.

9,9ºC actuais, com vento nulo e 78% de humidade. Céu muito nublado. 1019 hPa de pressão.

Continuamos no Inverno.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2013 às 07:35)

Boas

Madrugada bastante fria,a minima desceu aos *7,4ºC*.
Ocorreram inversões térmicas nos sitios habituais.
_______________

Neste momento *9,9ºC*,céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## WHORTAS (20 Mai 2013 às 08:28)

Bom dia.
Madrugada bem fria tambem  por aqui
Tmin: 3.8ºC

Actualmente : 9.5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2013 às 09:48)

Mínima de 9,0ºC .

De momento vento de leste e 12,8ºC, hoje promete aquecer mais que ontem.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mai 2013 às 11:18)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *8,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 14,3ºC e 61% de humidade. Bastantes Cumulus no céu.

1019 hPa de pressão, e vento nulo.


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2013 às 11:46)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *6,9ºC* em Caneças.

14,7ºC por agora.

A precipitação acumulada desde 1 de Maio vai em 25,2mm.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2013 às 12:17)

minima de 5.3ºC 
actual: 17.4ºC vento fraco


----------



## MSantos (20 Mai 2013 às 13:39)

Boa tarde!

Céu com algumas nuvens aqui por Linda-a-Velha, e 17.7ºC em Oeiras


----------



## DaniFR (20 Mai 2013 às 14:02)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui a mínima foi de *3,5ºC*. 

Agora sigo com *19ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2013 às 14:03)

Boas tardes

Segundo os relatos dos meus familiares, no 2ºlocal de seguimento a minima desceu aos *2,2ºC* e houve formação de geada.
Felizmente os morangos são resistentes á geada. 



DaniFR disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Por aqui a mínima foi de *3,5ºC*.



Minimas bastante baixas, vai la vai.
_________________

Em Alcabideche a tarde segue bem fresca, devido á nortada que sopra com alguma intensidade, *15,3ºC*.
O céu encontra-se pouco nublado.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (20 Mai 2013 às 16:10)

Por aqui a tarde segue assim


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2013 às 16:19)

Lá para o leste do nosso país lusitano há umas células engraçadas aqui no litoral às portas do atlântico a nortada está imposta, parecem dois países diferentes, agora ela irá sempre a crescer, ela vem aí e o calor também .

15,9ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2013 às 17:41)

aqui trovoada  , pena que só apanhei a pontinha, cairam uns pingos muita grossos e notava se de vez em quando umas pedritas de granizo à mistura, fez uns belos sons a trovoada


----------



## dASk (20 Mai 2013 às 18:01)

Boa tarde! Essas células do Ribatejo estão a vir para aqui, mas a Nortada não as vai destruir antes que isso aconteça? gostava de ainda ver qualquer coisa hoje


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mai 2013 às 18:03)

De momento com 17,7 ºC e vento moderado.

---

Ontem o dia teve 0,2 mm de precipitação.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2013 às 18:28)

dASk disse:


> Boa tarde! Essas células do Ribatejo estão a vir para aqui, mas a Nortada não as vai destruir antes que isso aconteça? gostava de ainda ver qualquer coisa hoje



pois como se vê no radar, ela enfraqueceu à medida que se aproxima do litoral, para mim estou à espera de mais umas que veem ai segundo o radar


----------



## Geiras (20 Mai 2013 às 18:32)




----------



## miguel (20 Mai 2013 às 18:36)

Boas

Aqui Por Setúbal céu bonito sim senhor mas nada mais tudo a passar ao lado de raspão vi um raio e vários clarões alguns trovoes!!

Máxima de 20,3ºC e mínima escandalosamente baixa para quase finais de Maio!! foi de *8,9ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2013 às 19:10)

Invulgar  uma nuvem que não dá com nada neste momento .

Será que é um OVNI disfarçado   tem formato de panqueca, eles andem aí.


----------



## Geiras (20 Mai 2013 às 19:34)

Extremos de hoje 

Temperatura máxima: *19,7ºC*
Temperatura mínima: *6,6ºC*
Rajada de vento máxima: *37km/h Norte*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2013 às 20:49)

Boas

Extremos térmicos: *7,4ºC* / *15,9ºC* 
   Maio???
______________

Neste momento final de dia bastante fresco, a nortada sopra forte,e a temperatura encontra-se nos *12,4ºC*.


----------



## WHORTAS (20 Mai 2013 às 22:57)

Boas noites.
Dia frio pela manha e  com vento desconfortável pela tarde.
Tmin: 3.8ºc
Tmax: 18.7ºC

Temperatura actual : 12.0ºC


----------



## Pinhalnovo (20 Mai 2013 às 23:57)

Célula que passou hoje a sul de Setúbal


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mai 2013 às 00:12)

*11,6ºC* e forte nortada.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mai 2013 às 12:04)

Sobe rapidamente, 17,0ºC já, vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## lsalvador (21 Mai 2013 às 12:38)

Tomar neste momento com 21.2º


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mai 2013 às 13:09)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *11,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com céu limpo e 16,8ºC. Vento fraco do quadrante Oeste e 57% de humidade.

1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mai 2013 às 14:58)

minima: 9.0ºC
máxima: 23.9ºC
actual: 22.4ºC com vento fraco mas a aumentar céu com muitos cummulus esta tarde


----------



## miguel (21 Mai 2013 às 19:23)

Boas

Mínima:*11,3ºC*
Máxima:*23,2ºC*

Rajada máxima: *35km/h*

Agora estão 19,1ºC,47%Hr, 1019,2Hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mai 2013 às 19:58)

Máxima de 17,8ºC, era isto com que contava, de momento 14,1ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mai 2013 às 20:47)

Boas

Sigo com *12,5ºC* e forte nortada.


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Mai 2013 às 23:29)

Boa noite.
T. maxima: 19.4ºC
T. minima : 8.7ºC
Sigo com 13.1ºC, 1021hpa


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Mai 2013 às 09:09)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês está bastante agradável. Vento fraco, céu azul e o termómetro marca 12º (todavia tenho a sensação de que a temperatura está mais elevada). Belo dia para ir deitar o olho às novas sandálias que aparecem nas montras cheias de vontade de serem levadas para casa


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mai 2013 às 10:49)

Boas

T.minima: *11,2ºC*
T.actual: *17,7ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mai 2013 às 12:49)

Máxima de 18,8ºC até agora, o vento que se levantou e a nebulosidade alta levou a que a temperatura descesse para os 17,0ºC actuais, penso que a máxima por hoje está feita, isto é que vai uma dificuldade para aquecer hein .


----------



## miguel (22 Mai 2013 às 13:03)

Boas

Mínima de 12,8ºC

A máxima até agora foi de 22,4ºC antes do vento rodar para SW e a temperatura descer para os actuais 17,9ºC e 65%Hr com vento moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mai 2013 às 13:31)

T.actual: *18,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mai 2013 às 20:27)

Boas

Sigo com 14,2ºC,céu limpo e vento moderado.
____________

A serra de Sintra apresenta o habitual "_capacete_"(Os habitantes de Alcabideche e Cascais tem por habito usar esse termo)


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Mai 2013 às 22:05)

Boa noite.
T. maxima: 22.5ºC
T. minima : 11.8ºC
Sigo com 13.9ºC, HR 81%, 1020hpa


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2013 às 00:14)

*Dados de ontem*

Temperatura minima: *11,2ºC*
Temperatura maxima: *19,4ºC*
Rajada maxima: *54 km/h*
_______________

T.actual: *12,9ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Mai 2013 às 09:03)

Bom dia,
Marquês de Pombal céu azul, vento fraco e 13º. (A coisa promete  )


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Mai 2013 às 10:24)

Boas.

T. minima : 11.0ºC
Sigo com 17.9ºC, 1019hpa


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2013 às 12:01)

Boas

T.minima: *12,0ºC*
T.actual: *18,4ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2013 às 13:33)

19,2ºC, já passou a máxima de ontem que foi de 18,8ºC.

Vento fraco de NW vamos lá ver quanto tempo .


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2013 às 14:14)

Boas

Mínima de 13,2ºC

A manha foi de muita humidade e vento de SW com isto tempo mais fresco que se mantém ainda estão 19,1ºc, 70%Hr e vento fraco a moderado de SW de tarde o vento vai rodar e a temperatura deve ir para perto dos 27ºC pelo menos é o que é normal por aqui...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mai 2013 às 15:20)

O dia segue quente, com 24,6 ºC de momento.


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2013 às 17:57)

Tem dias assim a máxima ainda não passou dos 21,9ºC o vento nunca chegou a rodar e continua teimosamente de SW, lá se foi os 27ºC previstos para hoje


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2013 às 19:14)

A máxima aqui ficou pelos 20,6ºC esteve e ainda está um bom dia, 18,1ºC neste momento, hoje a nortada está fraca.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2013 às 20:00)

Boas 

Maxima de *21,0ºC*.
____

Neste momento, sigo com *15,7ºC*, forte nortada e céu limpo.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mai 2013 às 20:34)

minima: 11.6ºC
máxima: 26.9ºC
actual: 21.5ºC vento fraco e céu limpo

espera mais de máxima, só tive mais 0.2ºC que ontem, então se comparar com coruche a 8km daqui, esteve 28ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2013 às 21:51)

T.actual: *13,2ºC*


----------



## Lousano (23 Mai 2013 às 22:12)

Boa noite.

Hoje foi um dia de verdadeira Primavera, com vento fraco e muito sol.

Tmin: 10,2ºC

Tmax: 25,7ºC

Tactual: 16,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2013 às 10:38)

Boas

T.minima:*11,8ºC*
T.actual: *15,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2013 às 12:36)

Alcabideche segue nos *17,5ºC*, enfim a miséria do costume.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mai 2013 às 12:46)

Boa tarde.

Neste dia, que supostamente seria dos mais quentes da semana (talvez mesmo o mais quente), sigo com 18,2ºC.

67% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão, com vento fraco a moderado.

Ainda bastantes Fractus sobre a Serra.

Mínima de *12,3ºC*.


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2013 às 12:59)

Segue os inícios de dias frio em Setúbal ontem então foi até quase ao fim da tarde altura em que aqueceu alguma coisa ainda assim não passou dos 22,9ºC muito longe dos 27ºC previstos...

Hoje vamos pelo mesmo caminho estão previstos 28ºC e ainda estão 17,9ºC com muita humidade 71% e vento de SW pode ser que rode a tempo o vento e ainda aquece até ao valor de máxima previsto.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2013 às 13:40)

T.actual: *18,1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (24 Mai 2013 às 15:58)

sigo com 27.1ºC céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2013 às 16:36)

Boas

A máxima de hoje está registada,parece que foram uns estrondosos *18,8ºC*.  
_______

Neste momento, *17,5ºC*,céu limpo e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## david 6 (24 Mai 2013 às 16:51)

máxima: 27.3ºC
minima: 12.0ºC
actual: 26.8ºC vento fraco (vento medio 10km/h) e céu limpo


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2013 às 17:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> A máxima de hoje está registada,parece que foram uns estrondosos *18,8ºC*.





Aqui foi 20,4ºC, menos 0,2ºC que ontem.

De momento 19,1ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Mai 2013 às 17:52)

Boas.
Temp. min : 8.0ºC
Temp. Max: 22.1ºC 
Uv max de indice   *9*  entre as 12:00h e as 15:00h
Sigo com 19.9ºC,HR 40% ,1017hpa, vento de NO com 14 km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2013 às 18:02)

Comparativamente a ontem,por aqui a máxima desceu *2,2ºC* ,lá está, bastou a nortada estar um pouco mais intensa, que causou logo impacto na temperatura.
E a previsão não é nada admiradora, ela vai continuar a reinar, forte e feio.
Um dia destes crio um tópico com as fotos da zona, para verem o poder da nortada em centenas de arvores,desde eucaliptos a pinheiros dos mais variados tamanhos, tudo torto.
____

T.actual: *16,6ºC*
Vento(velocidade media): *40 km/h* do quadrante *Norte*
______

Às 16horas, a estação de Alvega registava uns belos *29,4ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2013 às 21:32)

Grande ventania, o vento sopra a uma velocidade média de *49 km/h*.
Até ao momento a rajada máxima foi de *66 km/h*.
A temperatura encontra-se nos* 12,8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2013 às 22:14)

A nortada está mesmo nervosa.
Neste momento o vento sopra a *56 km/h*.
Rajada maxima: *75 km/h*

E o IPMA previa vento moderado...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2013 às 22:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> A nortada está mesmo nervosa.
> Neste momento o vento sopra a *56 km/h*.
> Rajada maxima: *75 km/h*
> 
> E o IPMA previa vento moderado...





Que raio, será que os dados estão bem ? Isso é ou é um bocado abusivo ou a estação está a _flipar _. Eu estou com média de 35 km/h rajada máxima de 51 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2013 às 23:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Que raio, será que os dados estão bem ? Isso é ou é um bocado abusivo ou a estação está a _flipar _. Eu estou com média de 35 km/h rajada máxima de 51 km/h.



Acredito nos valores, está mesmo muito vento aqui em Alcabideche,alias esta zona é mais ventosa que essa, ate o meu exaustor vai girando um pouco com a entrada do vento pela chamine, desde o topo do telhado.
Claro que não posso garantir que a velocidade está correcta, mas não deve andar muito longe da realidade.
No outro dia mandei uma msg ao dono da estação, mas ainda não obtive resposta.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2013 às 01:42)

Na rua está impossivel.
A nortada continua bastante forte.
T.actual: *11,6ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Mai 2013 às 10:44)

Bom dia.
Temp. mínima de 6.8ºC
Actualmente estão 18.9ºC e continua a subir a bom ritmo.
Vento do quadrante N com 3 km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2013 às 11:25)

Boas

T.minima: *11,4ºC*
T.actual: *16,8ºC*

Céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2013 às 13:05)

18,1ºC, hoje se calhar nem aos 19ºC vamos .

Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mai 2013 às 14:13)

Prestes a entrar no mês de Junho, sigo, pouco depois das 14h deste dia de céu limpo, com 17,3ºC. 

53% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão, com vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte.

Mínima de *12,0ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2013 às 14:22)

Isto está bonito está, sigo com *17,0ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (25 Mai 2013 às 14:58)

Vai agora um post para vos "aquecer" um pouco 

Sigo com 24,9ºC. A mínima foi de 8,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2013 às 19:17)

Boas tardes

Extremos de hoje: *11,4ºC* /* 18,3ºC* 
____

Neste momento *15,1ºC* e a habitual ventania.
Rajadas acima dos *50 km/h*.

O cenário actual é este:


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2013 às 20:41)

Final de dia bastante fresco.

T.actual: *12,9ºC*
Rajada maxima: *67 km/h*


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Mai 2013 às 23:14)

Boas.
Temp. mínima de 6.8ºC
Temp. Máxima de 21.7ºC
Temperatura actual de 11.7ºC, hr 91%, 1019 hpa,vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2013 às 00:43)

Boas noites

A nortada continua bastante forte, até ao momento a rajada máxima foi de *79 km/h*.
Vários caixotes do lixo no chão e alguma roupa espalhada na rua(voaram dos estendais). 
Enfim,já começa a enjoar.
T.actual: *11,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mai 2013 às 01:43)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem, mais um dia _raquítico_ para a época, com máxima de *18,2ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,8ºC e vento em geral moderado.

78% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mai 2013 às 10:41)

Máxima ontem de 25,8 ºC.

Hoje não chegará nem perto.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mai 2013 às 13:20)

Francamente, em pleno início de tarde, e 15,5ºC. 

Vento forte e 54% de humidade. 1018 hPa de pressão.

Mínima de *12,1ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2013 às 14:15)

Boas

As temperaturas continuam estupidamente baixas, sigo com *15,7ºC*.
Forte nortada e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Geiras (26 Mai 2013 às 15:01)

Boas, por cá sigo com 19,2ºC e vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## david 6 (26 Mai 2013 às 17:02)

máxima: 22.9ºC queda de aquase 5ºC comparado com ontem
actual: 20.7ºC céu nublado por nuvens altas vento fraco a moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2013 às 21:23)

Boas noites

Sigo com *13,0ºC*,algumas nuvens e vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2013 às 00:16)

T.actual: *12,0ºC*


----------



## Geiras (27 Mai 2013 às 01:19)

Boas, por cá sigo com 13,6ºC e vento fraco de ONO.


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Mai 2013 às 11:02)

Bom dia,
No Marquês céu azul mas com bastantes nuvens, ou seja mais cinzento e branco do que azul e branco. Está bastante vento e agora o termómetro marca 14º


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mai 2013 às 11:27)

Aqui chuviscou de noite, mas foi algo tão residual que não acumulou.

Mínima de 11,7ºC, agora 14,9ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## david 6 (27 Mai 2013 às 11:50)

minima: 10.1ºC
actual: 17.9ºC e céu um bocado nublado


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Mai 2013 às 09:33)

G'Day mates,
Marquês, céu azul, vento, nuvens brancas a passear as vistas por Lisboa à boleia do vento e 14º.

p.s. Agora, de repente, está bem escuro. Na volta ainda chove


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2013 às 11:16)

Ao que parece choveu de madrugada, 0,4 mm.

Mínima de 11,4ºC de momento 14,1ºC e vento moderado de norte.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mai 2013 às 12:47)

Bom dia.

Céu muito nublado, com períodos de encoberto, vento moderado, e *14,8ºC*.

56% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão.

Mínima de *11,3ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2013 às 14:42)

Boas tardes

Sigo com *15,7ºC*, céu encoberto e vento moderado.
Choveu (fraco) durante a madrugada, por volta das 4:00/4:30,rendeu *0,5 mm*.
Está interessante a previsão para o próximo fim de semana, espero bem que se mantenha,já chega de temperaturas da treta. Venha lá algum calor.


----------



## Pisfip (28 Mai 2013 às 19:51)

Boas tardes, 
Se esta nortada se transformasse em ouro, junto à costa estávamos ricos :/
Muito vento e temperaturas muito tímidas. 

Dia de céu temporariamente nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade com a tarde.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2013 às 20:21)

Porra para a nortada, tive quase que cair da janela para apanhar a roupa, tava toda trucida no estendal.

Rajada máxima de 64 km/h, agora as coisas estão um pouco mais calmas.

13,2ºC e máxima de 15,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2013 às 20:28)

Outro dia nojento neste Maio

Mínima de 12,4ºC
Máxima de 19,3ºC

Rajada máxima 51km/h

Precipitação 0,4mm

Agora estão 15,1ºC, 59%Hr, 1018,9hpa e vento moderado


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mai 2013 às 20:41)

Bom anoitecer.

Tarde de bastante Sol, e máxima de *16,1ºC*. 

De momento sigo com 13,1ºC, 61% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão. Vento moderado a forte.

Céu muito nublado por Fractus e Cumulus.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2013 às 21:14)

Inicio de noite bastante fresco, *11,9ºC*.
Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado do quadrante *NNO*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mai 2013 às 21:31)

No *Domingo* pude observar e registar cirrus com mammatus (_cirrus mamma_):


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Mai 2013 às 22:32)

Boa noite !
Choveu durante a madrugada: 2.3mm 
O resto, já sabem... que ventania !!
Temperatura mínima de 11.6ºC
Temperatura máxima de 17.7ºC

Actualmente:
temperatura: 12.6ºC, pressão : 1018 hpa,Vento de N  com 8.0 km/h de media.


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Mai 2013 às 09:10)

Bom dia,
Está bem escurinho aqui no Marquês, vento a soprar e 14º


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2013 às 10:32)

Boas 

Temperatura minima: *10,9ºC*
Temperatura actual: *14,4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mai 2013 às 13:01)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *11,3ºC* e actuais 15,8ºC com céu muito nublado por Cumulus e Fractus.

56% de humidade e 1022 hPa de pressão, com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2013 às 18:36)

Boas tardes

Sigo com *13,6ºC* e chuva fraca.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2013 às 18:54)

sigo com 18.3ºC céu encoberto, está a começar a cheirar a muita humidade, ainda à pouco tempo tinha na casa dos 50% agora ja vai nos 70%, já não deve faltar muito para os chuviscos por aqui, em coruche já chuvisca


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Mai 2013 às 19:22)

Fui neste momento lá fora tomar café e comer um rissol (para ver se fico gorda de vez) e está a chover, melhor dizendo a choverinho ou ainda tipo ... a chuviscar. O que quiserem.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2013 às 19:28)

aqui lá começou a chuviscar finalmente, humidade a 74%, 17.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mai 2013 às 19:50)

Máxima de *16,8ºC*.

Começou a chover fraco pouco depois das 17h, tendo a temperatura caído para a casa dos 13ºC, e assim se mantém.

Algum nevoeiro, e 1021 hPa de pressão.

*1,0 mm* acumulados.


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2013 às 19:55)

Boas

Mínima de 11,9ºC
Máxima de 20,2ºC

Rajada máxima 37km/h

Agora estão 15,6ºC, 82%Hr, 1021,7hpa e vento fraco o céu está encoberto e chuvisca mas mal se sente


----------



## AnDré (29 Mai 2013 às 20:00)

Em Odivelas mais do mesmo: chuviscos.

Caneças com 1,8mm acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2013 às 20:49)

Até ao momento os chuviscos apenas molharam bem as estradas,nada mais, o acumulado mantem-se nulo.
A temperatura está nos *13,3ºC* e o vento sopra moderado.
O foreca (ECM) está com uma excelente previsão para  Domingo  , vamos la ver se é desta que a máxima passa dos *26,5ºC* (aqui em _Alcabideche_),vamos aguardar.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2013 às 21:20)

máxima: 21ºC
minima: 10ºC
rajada máxima: 35km/h
actual: 15.5ºC e aqueles chuviscos mesmo fracos fracos que nem molham o chão mas sentem se na pele, mas à pouco chuviscou bem e sigo com 2.0mm acumulado  , nada mau para chuviscos


----------



## WHORTAS (29 Mai 2013 às 22:14)

Boa noite !
Temperatura mínima de 11.1ºC
Temperatura máxima de 17.2ºC
Precipitação : 3.4 mm
Uv máximo de indice 12
Actualmente:
Desde as 17:20h que a temperatura está estagnada nos  14.4ºC 
O vento sopra de NW com 21 km/h de media . Pressão 1020 hpa


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mai 2013 às 00:57)

Boas noites

*Dados de ontem*

Temperatura minima: *10,9ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *17,0ºC*
Rajada máxima: 49 km/h
Precipitação acumulada: *0,3 mm*
_________________________

Neste momento, *13,3ºC*,céu nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## Maria Papoila (30 Mai 2013 às 09:43)

Aqui no Marquês dia de sol mas algumas nuvens e bastante vento. O termómetro marca 13º


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mai 2013 às 13:27)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *10,4ºC* e actuais 16,5ºC. Embora o vento sopre moderado, a temperatura vai subindo com mais facilidade.

51% de humidade e 1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2013 às 13:42)

Boas

Mínima de 12,2ºc

O dia segue mais quentinho hoje estão 20,2ºC, 45%Hr e vento fraco o céu está limpo


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mai 2013 às 22:39)

Boas pesssoal


_*Alcabideche*_ segue nos *12,6ºC*, céu limpo (excepto na serra de Sintra que mantem o sua neblina característica em tardes/noites de nortada) e a nortada sopra forte.

Rajada máxima: *71 km/h*
_______

A previsão mantem-se excelente. 
Segunda-Feira parece ser o dia mais quente, vamos lá ver até onde sobe a máxima aqui na minha zona.


----------



## david 6 (30 Mai 2013 às 22:45)

minima: 10.5ºC
máxima: 23.2ºC
rajada maxima: 34.0km/h
actual: 15.2ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (30 Mai 2013 às 23:40)

Boa noite !
Temperatura mínima de 8.1ºC
Temperatura máxima de 18.9ºC

Actualmente:
temp: 11.4ºC, pressão : 1023 hpa,Vento de W com 6.0 km/h de media.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2013 às 00:44)

Salvé.

Máxima de *17,5ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,7ºC, 80% de humidade, 1021 hPa de pressão e nevoeiro para os lados da Serra.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2013 às 00:52)

A nortada continua bastante forte.
Já ocorreu uma rajada(máxima) de *72,4 km/h*.

Enfim, amanha será mais do mesmo.

__________
T.actual: *12,0ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (31 Mai 2013 às 08:58)

A manhã parece bastante simpática aqui no Marquês. Pouco vento, céu azul e 13º


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2013 às 09:09)

Bom dia

T.minima: *11,3ºC*

Neste momento,*14,2ºC*,céu limpo e vento moderado a forte.
A serra de Sintra continua com um belo "_capacete_" (nevoeiro),possivelmente este manter-se-á ao longo do dia,dado o aumento da intensidade da nortada a partir da tarde.


----------



## WHORTAS (31 Mai 2013 às 09:35)

Bom dia
Temperatura mínima de 7.7ºC
O dia acordou com nevoeiro. Neste momento já dissipou.

Actualmente:
temp: 15.9ºC, pressão : 1023 hpa,Vento de N com 4.0 km/h de media.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2013 às 11:33)

*17,2ºC* e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2013 às 12:40)

Bom dia.

Finalmente alguma amenização térmica, com 19,4ºC actuais. Vento a soprar fraco a moderado.

49% de humidade e 1021 hPa de pressão. Alguns Fractus sobre a serra.

Mínima de *12,2ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2013 às 13:17)

T.actual: *18,2ºC*


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2013 às 13:25)

Tempo bem mais quente hoje estão 24,4ºC a mínima foi de 13,3ºC

O vento é fraco de NW


----------



## Maria Papoila (31 Mai 2013 às 13:36)

Hoje hora de almoço com passeio descontraído na Avenida. Não está demasiado calor há uma brisa ligeira e o sol anima. O termómetro marca 24º (simpático hem ...?!


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2013 às 15:11)

A máxima de hoje ficou-se nos *18,8ºC*.
Neste momento a nortada começa a soprar com mais intensidade, várias rajadas acima dos *50 km/h*, provocando assim uma descida da temperatura para os actuais *17,5ºC*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (31 Mai 2013 às 17:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> ... rajadas acima dos *50 km/h*


*
Estive a ver a câmara do Oceanlook. Está um vento forte na Ericeira   Hoje janto em Lisboa e amanhã vou cedo pois de manhã não há vento. A maré é que está cheia... Já não entro há muito tempo. Bom, Sábado e Domingo de manhã (11h pronto !) é garantido *


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2013 às 17:48)

Aqui a máxima de hoje foi de *25,3ºC*

Agora estão 23,6ºC, 32%Hr e vento fraco a moderado a rajada máxima até agora é de 39km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2013 às 20:22)

Extremos de hoje: *11,3ºC* / *18,8ºC*
___

Neste momento *14,8ºC* e vento forte.
_____

Belo Domingo que aí vem. 






Fonte


----------



## david 6 (31 Mai 2013 às 21:14)

maxima: 26.8ºC
minima: 10.7ºC
rajada máxima: 36.1km/h
actual: 19.9ºC vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2013 às 23:53)

Boa noite.

Máxima redonda, de *20,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 14,4ºC, estáveis, com vento fraco a moderado, 75% de humidade e 1021 hPa de pressão. 

Um ou outro Fractus.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2013 às 13:43)

Ontem a máxima foi de 24,9 ºC.

O último dia de Maio a redimir-se de uma semana de bastante frescura.


----------

